# Prima Banana Gloss on the MiTo



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Hi guys, i thought i'd write up my findings on banana Gloss. I bought it in sample form from Chris at CPT samples about a month ago with a few other bits and eventually got to use it this morning. Now what intrigued me about this stuff were the many claims from the manufacturers. It cleans lightly i think, fills swirls, can be used in any conditions, namely in the sun, needs no curing time and wipes on/off with no issues and has carnauba content for around 2 months protection. Oh and it doesnt stain trim. Wow, sounds right up my street i thought so here we are, ive got 3 hours to do the car including snowfoaming and wheels etc. 1st up the car was caked in sap so after cleaning the wheels with my Vikan brushes i set about Pre Washing the car with Orange Pre Wash.
Befores

















Vikan Brushes.. and my pretty redundant EZ Detail Brush









PreWash









Bye Bye Bugs!

















Zaino still beading

















I find i spend ages messing with the G1 beading!

































Next up VP Snow Foam








CG New Look Trim Gel running off wing mirror trim maybe or just dirt off the roof?

































Hmm, why isnt it running off the bonnet?

















Not sure if this is off the car or the drive..









Rinse
















Upon inspection i found these marks on the q panel paint....
































Now at first i was flumoxed but thinking back im sure when i was pw rinsing the car there was a small bird bomb around that area but it couldve only been there a short time! Gutted! It actually looks like the paint is bubbling if that makes sense?

Anyway, i carried on with my wash routine choosing Optimum Car Shampoo as i had 30ml left in my sample bottle to use up. Great stuff with a lovely bubble gum smell! The mitt glides well with this stuff and it seems to clean well.

The car was then dried off using my CH Miracle dryer and Last Touch.








Then got the Banana Gloss and an mf applicator out. The BG was seperated and it actually looked like brasso or sumic and smells abit like it aswell so god knows where the name came from! The stuff is like p88s water so i was a bit concerned as to how it could do the stated things. 








I gave it a good shake and dabbed the mf app with it and began applying in small circles on the roof. You only need a tiny bit and it spreads dead easy and goes along way doing maybe a quarter of the roof without redabbing on the bottle.








Wow, this stuff is so easy to use! I lashed round the car in 15 mins at most and it hazes instantly so is ready to buff straight away.

























Now the whole car was done i began to buff using a new MF i picked up from NED at the Fastlane show last week.

























Now i was hoping the filling capability would be as good as the gloss it was leaving. I have plenty of swirls at the mo and i have to say it defo knocked them back a bit but they were still visible. SRP still seems the best at this for me.
A month ago a *** at work hit my car with a football and dented it but also put a semi circle of scratches where the ball impacted. Theyre to the left of those 2 scratches and theyve defo been knoecked back. Infact the big scratch to the left has been masked at the top as it goes up to the 2 horizontal scratches.
If you look in the centre if the tree the ball marks vertical scratches are just visible.








They wernt off the ball and were already there. Hopefully i'll sort them soon! 
I wish i had more time to try andselect an area and do a before and after but i was going out at 12. I'll redo a section asap.
Time was getting on so it was time to buff then get some pics.
































I finished the tyres and put some Werkstat Glos on the wheels then had to go out. 
Got back after having to drive through alot of green area so was expecting bugs all over but the car was spotless. Heres a few afters.








































































A few mind benders..

















All in all this stuff has proved to be absolutely class! Its just ridiculous how easy it is to use, even easier then black hole and would maybe even replace it in my armoury. I only used 20 ml if that so it would last yonks!








Its got to be a 10/10 i reckon. Ideal for a top up if youre short on time.
Ive ordered some Epic aswell to try which is the Prima sealant.
Thanks for looking, comments and advice, especially on those marks welcome!

Oh and if you want to try this stuff or indeed any others Chris sells (he has a decent range) then heres a link.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149274
Phil


----------



## nicky4i (Aug 25, 2008)

looking good mate, nite shine there, shame about the minor scratches but im sure they will come out no problem.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks great Phil, love the reflection shot with the gate.:thumb:
Regarding the marks, they look abit severe for bird crap unless it's just Alfa paint that reacts badly, I had one defeat my old Nuvola Blue GTV which etched badly into the clear...never could fully remove it.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Some lovely reflections mate :thumb: 

The marks, my first thoughts were the same as yours, looked like the paint bubbling which they are surely not?

What do they feel like?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

nicky4i said:


> looking good mate, nite shine there, shame about the minor scratches but im sure they will come out no problem.


Worst thing is the 2 arc scratches were self inflicted! I was buffing Werkstat Jett and bang they appeared from under my EuroW towel! Worst thing about working outside, im sure grit blows onto the car as my street is long and quite windy ussually.



ChrisST said:


> Looks great Phil, love the reflection shot with the gate.:thumb:
> Regarding the marks, they look abit severe for bird crap unless it's just Alfa paint that reacts badly, I had one defeat my old Nuvola Blue GTV which etched badly into the clear...never could fully remove it.


Ive been back out this morning and it cant be bird bomb imo. It looks like a paint run to me but i'll be damned if i hadnt noticed it before! I notice every little mark usually! Theres no sign of the clearcoat being damaged either.



03OKH said:


> Some lovely reflections mate :thumb:
> 
> The marks, my first thoughts were the same as yours, looked like the paint bubbling which they are surely not?
> 
> What do they feel like?


The marks are defo raised up but not soft. I poked it with the end of my nail thinking it would pop :lol: but its hard. As i said above it looks like a run in the paint before the clearcoat!
Thanks for the feedback guys, Phil


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

That stuff looks awesome, glad i purchased some of this, lookin forward to giving it a bash, your car looks class:thumb:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

thats a really impressive finish!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

awsome looking finish there mate, you did mention your found srp the best for filling swirls have you tried black hole being your car is black would suit it down to the ground i would have thought.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

veb said:


> That stuff looks awesome, glad i purchased some of this, lookin forward to giving it a bash, your car looks class:thumb:


I think i'll have to get the proper bottle but CPT offer a great service! The wierd thing is its very watery and you just think 'how the hell can this fill swirls!'



ash888 said:


> thats a really impressive finish!


Thanks bud:thumb:



justina3 said:


> awsome looking finish there mate, you did mention your found srp the best for filling swirls have you tried black hole being your car is black would suit it down to the ground i would have thought.


Ive tried and own Black Hole and CG EZ Creme glaze which i love and find the pair identical. My BH is nearly empty so ive nalf hammered the stuff and i used the EZ Creme a few weeks back but i stilll think SRP when layered filll better than any other. I have CK Red Moose Glaze aswell but havnt used it on my own car so wont comment. As i said this Prima gear is easier to use than BH which as youve used it will tell you just how easy i mean! :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great finish! It's mad just how little is needed as well. :thumb:
Cheers Phil.
Chris.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Chris CPT said:


> Great finish! It's mad just how little is needed as well. :thumb:
> Cheers Phil.
> Chris.


Especially considering the consistency of the stuff Chris! Can you remember when i pm'd you thinking it was off or something? I should be on commission for advertising :lol: Cant wait to get the Epic. Is that a similar consistency?

Oh and ive just found this which shows a 50/50 of swirl filling etc.
http://www.showcardetailing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1070


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

nice car you have there,do you live in the fenham area by any chance?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

surgemaster said:


> nice car you have there,do you live in the fenham area by any chance?


Hi mate, its not far from Fenham. Whickham View in Denton Burn. If youre ever passing say hello if im out on the drive:thumb: Its funny coz a few people have asked that.
Phil


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

A few more pics from the last 2 days...
















Parked next to this machine at the metro centre. What a beast!
















There's Claire in the background getting rather annoyed...
















The wax has been repelling dust well so far. It beads well also.
























Not aswell as G1 though!








Ive found that since applying the G1 i havent had to use any glass cleaners and theyre always spotless! Theyre just clean off the snow foam and shampoo which is good.
Thanks, Phil


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice Phil, been looking at the Prima range for a while... may have to buy a few samples from Chris as BG looks great on black :thumb:

As for G1 it is top stuff, Ive only cleaned the outside glass about 2 times since September as they're so easy to maintain now. It still beads the same since then and that had AG Car Glass Polish on it, de-icer and gone through the rubbish winter we had.
Have you tried C4 yet? Got some last week and used it the other day, very good stuff, and if the durability is as good as it says, no more fiddling around with dressings :lol: Hate dressing the trim lol.

Anyways going of topic now, but great work and you've swayed me into buying some Prima samples to try :devil:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Very nice Phil, been looking at the Prima range for a while... may have to buy a few samples from Chris as BG looks great on black :thumb:
> 
> As for G1 it is top stuff, Ive only cleaned the outside glass about 2 times since September as they're so easy to maintain now. It still beads the same since then and that had AG Car Glass Polish on it, de-icer and gone through the rubbish winter we had.
> Have you tried C4 yet? Got some last week and used it the other day, very good stuff, and if the durability is as good as it says, no more fiddling around with dressings :lol: Hate dressing the trim lol.
> ...


Chris has an offer of Prima range for £10 i think which i shouldve got. I ordered a few of his cloths, epic and the new VP Trim Glitz. With regards to the c4 its on my huge list :lol:. Like the sound of Hydra aswell as i would like a new Aquawax. He doesnt have that in samples form though as of yet. Paul, pjgh/Orca has just got the 100s set so im keen to see his pics and thoughts on the range. Last night we went out and my wife had suede karen Millen sandals on and it was raining. I said to her 'if i get some i1 i could make your sandals water proof!' :lol: Needless to say she didnt bite.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there mate :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Looking good there mate :thumb:


Thanks mate! Ive just got back from a walk today from Newburn (Keelmans carpark to Corbridge and back which is about 8 miles and all with a hangover! Lovely place mind.
The car still looks mint after 2 days of on and off rain with only a light dust on the roof. Really impressed with this stuff!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Just emailed Prima through their contact point on their site and got an email back in minutes from Joel Blake, the MD which was very nice. Here's his response regarding cleaners and layering cure times.

Hi Phil

Banana Gloss can be layered with 2-3 hours between each layer to allow the resin to set. As for cleaners, you will find that the solvent content can put a dent in an uncured sealant. But generally these solvents evaporate before any damage is done.

For more info please contact either your local supplier, or the manufacturer directly www.primacarcare.com

Very impressed with the response time and help from Joel. Hope this helps, Phil


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I'm in the apple store in Newcastle on an iPad 16gb doing a test. Wow, credit card!


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

<trying hard to resist a trip to Eldon Square on Saturday >


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

chopper602 said:


> <trying hard to resist a trip to Eldon Square on Saturday >


I swerved the shop the 1st time as i knew once i had one in my hands i'd want one! Claire persuaded me to go in for a look and guess what, now im scheming on how to get one! Fenwicks do a 12 month int free scheme for £500 and above.....


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've just had a bottle of Banana Gloss and Hydra delivered from CYC. I foamed the MX5 today as it was a little dusty, dried off and then I applied the banana gloss (remember it was a hot sunny day today) and I was really amazed by how easy it went on and came off. It looks superb too, very deep. A few hours later I tried some of the Hydra on the bonnet and boot, did this in the garage, so can't gauge if this has added anything, but I'll take a look tomorrow. I might try another layer of the banana if I have time. No photos yet . . . .


----------



## pikey1986 (Feb 16, 2010)

i used banana gloss for the first time (the first wax that wasn't bought from poundland lol) the other day in direct sun and was amazed how easy it was to apply and buff off, my neighbour even commented on how nice it looked and asked what i used and where could he get some also the beading is fantastic with only 1 layer


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yep, it's pouring down today, so I don't want to get the car out to take any photos or get another layer on 

(although I could get another layer on in the garage)


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Glad to see you like it mate. Its ridiculously easy to use innit!


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

Added another coat in the garage and took a couple of photos:

Reflection from the open boot:









Whole car:









Strip light from the bonnet:


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

There's Claire in the background getting rather annoyed...








%

ill not ask if she thinks your mad as a hatter for taking photos of ya car in the metro centre lmao


----------



## louimichel (Jul 5, 2009)

plz get it debadge!
It's much better whithout the MITO


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

chopper602 said:


> Added another coat in the garage and took a couple of photos:
> 
> Reflection from the open boot:
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Chopper! So are you happy with it then? Ive added a sample of Epic now but i was down NED yesterday and theyve got the range instock.


boyasaka said:


> There's Claire in the background getting rather annoyed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, shes just been kicking off about all the 'crap beading and car pics on the camera' :lol: Wait till i get my Nikon D5000 in a few days



louimichel said:


> plz get it debadge!
> It's much better whithout the MITO


I nearly did this a while back Loui when the i fell off :lol: When i get the polisher on again i can see them coming off!
Thanks Phil


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

what car park is that at the metro centre looks like there is loads of room between cars the main one there is no room what so ever I always hate parking at the metro centre


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Baz225 said:


> what car park is that at the metro centre looks like there is loads of room between cars the main one there is no room what so ever I always hate parking at the metro centre


Its in the red on mate on a wednesday morning at 9.30. We thought the shops opened at 9 but it was 10 so we had to mince about for abit. 
Phil


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate - lovely shine


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Looks great mate - lovely shine


Thanks mate, really like this Banana Gloss. Used it again today and its so quick to apply/remove. Ive got a sample of the Epic Sealant now aswell to try.
Phil


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Oh yes, shes just been kicking off about all the 'crap beading and car pics on the camera' :lol: Wait till i get my Nikon D5000 in a few days


Good choice with the camera - I have the same after upgrading from a D50.

I'm really liking this Banana Gloss and even gave the Audi A6 a coat at the weekend, 'cos it is SO easy to apply and remove. Excellent tight beading with the rain on Sunday (had to go and spectate at the Race for Life in Darlo!).

I've also got the Hydra product too, which again I'm pretty impressed with TBH. :thumb:


----------

